#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Valor de Link dedicado pelo Brasil a Fora.

## kfdigital

Você que compra link dedicado e acha que paga um Bom valor, poste aqui o valor, estado e a empresa, Dessa forma compararemos preços e buscaremos valores competitivos. Vamos nos unir e acabar com os preços abusivos, E você que e vendedor também tem seu espaço aqui, para postar valor e o Estado que abrange.

----------


## Acronimo

> Você que compra link dedicado e acha que paga um Bom valor, poste aqui o valor, estado e a empresa, Dessa forma compararemos preços e buscaremos valores competitivos. Vamos nos unir e acabar com os preços abusivos, E você que e vendedor também tem seu espaço aqui, para postar valor e o Estado que abrange.



Pago em minas R$57,00 em cada mb, tenho atualmente 200, temos outro provedor no interior de SP, pago 150, mas se eu pegar no PTT (ja estamos caminhando pra isso) e pegar 200MB sai este valor tb R$57,00, pretendo ter 1gb, até fevereiro, onde vai sair cada mb a R$34,00

----------


## edsong

> Pago em minas R$57,00 em cada mb, tenho atualmente 200, temos outro provedor no interior de SP, pago 150, mas se eu pegar no PTT (ja estamos caminhando pra isso) e pegar 200MB sai este valor tb R$57,00, pretendo ter 1gb, até fevereiro, onde vai sair cada mb a R$34,00



Sabe/pode informar a faixa de valor que você pagou/pagara pela locação do transporte?

----------


## Djaldair

Aqui tem dois que fornecem, um cobra 2.150,00/Mb e o que eu pego 600,00/Mb, link da Embratel, mais o aluguel da torre onde sai o link. Por isso só tenho 1Mb e os cleintes com planos de 128k.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Aqui tenho dois preços bem diferentes entre si, numa torre chega um link de 2 Mb à R$ 565,00 o Mb,
nas demais áreas temos um total de 50 Mb com o custo total de R$ 4750,00 (média de r$ 100,00 p/Mb)
Atibaia SP.-

----------


## Acronimo

> Sabe/pode informar a faixa de valor que você pagou/pagara pela locação do transporte?



20 centavos por mb

----------


## infoservwireless

Aki pago 250,00 o mega com Ip /25 tenho 15 mega com essa empresa de Caxias do Sul e pra ajudar o jeito aki e usar VDSL da GVT que tem na cidade vizinha temos mais 2 VDSL de 150Mb 520,00 cada VDSL...

Estou em Vera Cruz RS..

----------


## ivocaetano

> Você que compra link dedicado e acha que paga um Bom valor, poste aqui o valor, estado e a empresa, Dessa forma compararemos preços e buscaremos valores competitivos. Vamos nos unir e acabar com os preços abusivos, E você que e vendedor também tem seu espaço aqui, para postar valor e o Estado que abrange.


Utilizo 6 links dedicados de 10Mbits da OI nas cidades de Recife-PE, Olinda-PE, Caruaru-PE, João Pessoa-PB, Campina Grande-PB e Fortaleza-CE pagando ~ R$ 850,00 por cada um.

----------


## joedsonbarbosa

100 MB GVT - DF R$100,00 o MB

----------


## ericlmarx

> Utilizo 6 links dedicados de 10Mbits da OI nas cidades de Recife-PE, Olinda-PE, Caruaru-PE, João Pessoa-PB, Campina Grande-PB e Fortaleza-CE pagando ~ R$ 850,00 por cada um.


E como você conseguiu (legalmente) pagar R$ 850 por 10 MB em Caruaru? Você pode mostrar a proposta ou parte do termo?

----------


## weslly21

> 20 centavos por mb



Ta Brincando neh ?

----------


## wagnersn

> Utilizo 6 links dedicados de 10Mbits da OI nas cidades de Recife-PE, Olinda-PE, Caruaru-PE, João Pessoa-PB, Campina Grande-PB e Fortaleza-CE pagando ~ R$ 850,00 por cada um.



Com quem você contratou esse link ? 

poderia me passar o contato ?

----------


## JonasMT

Pago 2.080,00 em 2mb lixo da oi

Matupá-MT

----------


## Djaldair

> Pago 2.080,00 em 2mb lixo da oi
> 
> Matupá-MT


E ai Jonas será que algum dia teremos link decente por um preço justo? A Embratel termina a rede em Sinop.

----------


## marcosfidelis

As diferenças são grandes hein???

----------


## walterfarias

> Utilizo 6 links dedicados de 10Mbits da OI nas cidades de Recife-PE, Olinda-PE, Caruaru-PE, João Pessoa-PB, Campina Grande-PB e Fortaleza-CE pagando ~ R$ 850,00 por cada um.


 fala ,eu peixe tenho link mas barato pra vc aqui na PB e PE é instalo rápido entre em contato comigo numero 83 99752005 tim ou 83 81436005 claro

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Com quem você contratou esse link ? 
> 
> poderia me passar o contato ?


 vc tambem tem interesse de link aqui na PB pode fala comigo que vejo a disponibilidade pra vc amigo pode liga 83 99752005 tim ou 83 81436005 claro

----------


## Acronimo

> Ta Brincando neh ?


errei rsr, desculpe e 20 reais o mb

- - - Atualizado - - -

Vendo em BH e região o MB a R$120,00 independente se pegar 1 mb, ou se pegar 30, se caso for pra 50mb o preço cai mais, 100 ja cai mais ainda

----------


## megabyte

Seu preço esta melhor que o da CTBC ! Vendem 150,00 o mega .

----------


## JonasMT

> E ai Jonas será que algum dia teremos link decente por um preço justo? A Embratel termina a rede em Sinop.


Pois é para em sinop justamente pq o linhao da eletronorte para la =/

Pensa que o valor que pago em 2 pegaria 10 em sinop

----------


## tiagoadriano1

Legal...e aqui em Tocantins, vcs vendem ou conhece alguém que venda link dedicado aqui, mas precisamente na cidade de Nova Rosalandia do Tocantins?....lá tem um pop da telebras, vcs sabem me informar quanto mais ou menos sai o link da telebras ou de outra empresa por aqui nessa região?


Desde já fico grato se alguem poder me ajudar....


___________________________________________________
"Conhecimento não se divide, se compartilha!" - Autor Desconhecido..

----------


## lllorde007

alguem tem para olinda se sim da o contato ai grato.cep 53180-211
ajuda galera.

----------


## Nilton Aquino

Quero um link de 10 megas para São Lourenço da Mata-PE,e saber por quanto vai custar

----------


## ronei10

Aqui em Maceió, pago R$ 200,00 o mega retirando no POP.

----------


## MICHELLEINTERNET

Trabalho em uma TELECOM e ofereço link dedicado para PROVEDOR. Preciso somente do endereço e CNPJ vendo para todo BRASIL 

CONTATOS: 62-25251017/ 6291790872 [email protected]

- - - Atualizado - - -

[Trabalho em uma TELECOM e ofereço link dedicado para PROVEDOR. Preciso somente do endereço e CNPJ vendo para todo BRASIL 

CONTATOS: 62-25251017/ 6291790872 [email protected]

----------


## ivrbrasil

me ligue tuas noite sera mas suave isaias 61-92743148 64-81085576












> Aqui tem dois que fornecem, um cobra 2.150,00/Mb e o que eu pego 600,00/Mb, link da Embratel, mais o aluguel da torre onde sai o link. Por isso só tenho 1Mb e os cleintes com planos de 128k.

----------


## marcioelias

Pagamos 90,00 reais o MB para Oi, temos 300 atualmente.

----------


## angelino

> Pagamos 90,00 reais o MB para Oi, temos 300 atualmente.


Me passa seu consultor aki a OI me cobrou um olho da cara.

----------


## ericlmarx

> Pagamos 90,00 reais o MB para Oi, temos 300 atualmente.


Eu também fecharia por esse preço, mas o menor valor que consegui para contratação de 300 Mbps foi R$ 150/Mbps.

----------


## weslleyr.vieira

4 MB - Embratel R$1.322,00
Sinop -MT

----------


## dyegoviana

INTERNET ISP GVT - NACIONAL

NEGÓCIOS E ECONOMIA PARA SUA EMPRESA.

O serviço INTERNET ISP é a solução da GVT que atende a todas as necessidades dos provedores de Internet e conteúdo que precisam de grande capacidade de banda e alta disponibilidade.

Vantagens para sua empresa:

• Comodidade e economia para sua empresa na implantação da solução quando associada à modalidade Premium, que disponibiliza a locação e manutenção de roteador;
• Escalabilidade do serviço que acompanha o crescimento da sua empresa;
• Alta performance do serviço, proporcionando mais agilidade aos seus processos;
• Garantia de 100% da velocidade contratada;
• A qualidade da rede NGN (Next Generation Network) da GVT;
• Atendimento diferenciado para sua empresa 24h por dia, sete dias por semana, a partir do Centro de Operações GVT. SOLICITAR CONTATO

Como Funciona:

O serviço Internet ISP é constituído por uma conexão dedicada e por endereços IP válidos, permitindo que a sua empresa conecte-se à Internet, e ao mesmo tempo, seja acessada via web 24 horas por dia. O acesso é disponível em velocidades variáveis de 64 Kbps a 10 Gbps.

TEMOS LINKS COM VALOR ATÉ DE R$70,00 P/MB.

NÃO PERCA ESTA OPORTUNIDADE DE RECEBER SEU LINK COM FIBRA ÓTICA EM SEU ENDEREÇO E COM A QUALIDADE GVT - GLOBAL VILLAGE TELECOM!

SOLICITE JÁ O ORÇAMENTO DO LINK DEDICADO PARA SUA REGIÃO, ATRAVÉS DO E-MAIL ABAIXO.

> RETORNAREI O CONTATO VIA TELEFONE br/>
Dyego Sousa Viana
Agente Autorizado SME – GVT
[email protected]

----------


## maxelldj

Alguem com link no " precinho" pra lauro de freitas - ba cep 42700-000 ?

----------


## dyegoviana

> Alguem com link no " precinho" pra lauro de freitas - ba cep 42700-000 ?


Amigo a GVT tem cobertura na cidade. Dependendo da banda contratada o valor pode chegar à até R$ 70,00/mb.
Se houver interesse de sua parte, por favor me envie um email com o CNPJ, endereço completo do possível local de instalação e um telefone para contato. Entregamos na fibra e com 100% de garantia.

Atenciosamente,
Dyego Viana
Agente Autorizado - GVT
[email protected]

----------


## williampcc

> INTERNET ISP GVT - NACIONAL
> 
> NEGÓCIOS E ECONOMIA PARA SUA EMPRESA.
> 
> O serviço INTERNET ISP é a solução da GVT que atende a todas as necessidades dos provedores de Internet e conteúdo que precisam de grande capacidade de banda e alta disponibilidade.
> 
> Vantagens para sua empresa:
> 
> • Comodidade e economia para sua empresa na implantação da solução quando associada à modalidade Premium, que disponibiliza a locação e manutenção de roteador;
> ...



Tem para Ponta Porã - Mato Grosso do sul ?

----------


## dyegoviana

> Tem para Ponta Porã - Mato Grosso do sul ?


Para Mato Grosso do Sul há cobertura apenas para as cidades de Campo Grande e Dourados.

----------


## wa7792

tenho 70 megas com algar telecom, pago R$75,00 por mega

Aparecida de Goiania GO

to achando isso caro.

----------


## eliceperso

> errei rsr, desculpe e 20 reais o mb
> 
> - - - Atualizado - - -
> 
> Vendo em BH e região o MB a R$120,00 independente se pegar 1mb, ou se pegar 30, se caso for pra 50mb o preço cai mais, 100 ja cai mais ainda




Opa, como posso conseguir o link com vc (começar com 1mb com demanda grande) estou em Ribeirão das Neves, uns 30km do alto do Belvedere em BH. (visada limpa)

----------


## AndersonWindson

Sou Consultor Corporativo GVT e Temos parceria com G8 também. 

Dependendo da quantidade solicitada e a viabilidade, conseguimos chegar com o MB á 60 reais. 

E-mail: [email protected]

----------


## Max Networks

> Sou Consultor Corporativo GVT e Temos parceria com G8 também. 
> 
> Dependendo da quantidade solicitada e a viabilidade, conseguimos chegar com o MB á 60 reais. 
> 
> E-mail: [email protected]


Amigo vê pra mim, (neste caso seria G8), pois nao tem cabo da gvt, fica no alto do Parque Tremendão,
*Cep: 74475-080, dependendo do preço.*

----------


## jorgilson

Alguém atende interior de Pernambuco?

----------


## AndersonWindson

Boa tarde Max, temos cobertura em Goiânia sim, para olhar a viabilidade para o endereço especifico, preciso abrir a oportunidade e disparar a viabilidade.
Por gentileza, envia para meu e-mail seu cnpj, endereço de instalação e qual é sua necessidade de banda. 
E-mail: [email protected] 

Aguardo retorno, grato!

----------


## arnaldolima

aguem ai fornece para araguaina-tocantins, preciso de 100mb
6392114389

----------


## urspeedconnect

eu moro em mg e pago 1500.00 em 6mb full

----------


## AndersonWindson

Mora em que região de MG?

----------


## urspeedconnect

moro em mesquita mg,fica 40 kilometro de ipatinga onde a empresa me manda o link

----------


## rtfl

alguem vende dedicado pra atibaia-sp?

----------


## Blima

Aqui no Rio de Janeiro estamos com uma campanha imperdível para o mercado de provedores. Com presença nos principais pops da cidade, dupla abordagem com fibra e rádio. Maiores informações pelo [email protected] ou no 21 - 3552-9800

----------


## sphreak

Alguem sabe quem vende e o valor pra Itaperuçu-PR e Rio Branco do Sul-PR?

----------


## DouglasSpinola

> Aqui tem dois que fornecem, um cobra 2.150,00/Mb e o que eu pego 600,00/Mb, link da Embratel, mais o aluguel da torre onde sai o link. Por isso só tenho 1Mb e os cleintes com planos de 128k.


Kkkkkk 128 K, isso só pode ser piada, que ser na face da consegue navegar com uma internet nesta velocidade, eu aqui oferecendo 10 MB por 25 reais, quando chegava em horário de pico 6mb ainda tinha cliente que reclamava...

----------


## rimaraujo

> eu moro em mg e pago 1500.00 em 6mb full


qual cidade você está?

----------


## rimaraujo

> Opa, como posso conseguir o link com vc (começar com 1mb com demanda grande) estou em Ribeirão das Neves, uns 30km do alto do Belvedere em BH. (visada limpa)


Consigo link para você com preços mais em conta. Entre em contato comigo. [email protected]

----------


## rimaraujo

> moro em mesquita mg,fica 40 kilometro de ipatinga onde a empresa me manda o link


Por causa de 1 cliente fui obrigado a atender a sua cidade. Mas se tiver interesse tenho condições de te entregar link aí. 
Se tiver interesse podemos negociar.
Já realizamos muitos negócios onde provedores locais compraram um link nosso e nos saímos da cidade. Caso tenha interesse podemos conversar. 
A única coisa que não podemos abrir mão é atendimento a esse único cliente.

----------


## Djaldair

> Kkkkkk 128 K, isso só pode ser piada, que ser na face da consegue navegar com uma internet nesta velocidade, eu aqui oferecendo 10 MB por 25 reais, quando chegava em horário de pico 6mb ainda tinha cliente que reclamava...


Parabéns se consegue atender seus clientes com essa banda. Vem pra cá que vai ficar rico, te pago R$2.000,00 nesse seu plano, e nem reclamo se só chegar 6MB, só precisa saber algumas coisinhas daqui, a fibra termina a 300km, celular não pega aqui, não tem linhas de ônibus, e mais se vier traga um bom banco de baterias e painéis solares ou geradores, apagões por aqui costumam durar até dias, já que respondeu a um post antigo, vou atualizar pra você, hoje tenho dois planos um de 200k e outro de 250k, um é R$100,00 e outro R$150,00, viu só que evolução? Então não fique ai aguentando reclamações dos seus clientes, venha pra cá, pra que ganhar 25,00/10MB se aqui você pode ganhar 25,00/1MB? Não perca tempo, vem logo, estou ansioso pra ser seu primeiro cliente, ainda te arrumo outro. Quantos MB vai querer @*JonasMT*? Fiz umas contas rápidas aqui e vou ficar com uns 250MB nesse seu preço, mas se conseguir fazer chegar só 10MB nem vou reclamar com você.

----------


## rimaraujo

> Parabéns se consegue atender seus clientes com essa banda. Vem pra cá que vai ficar rico, te pago R$2.000,00 nesse seu plano, e nem reclamo se só chegar 6MB, só precisa saber algumas coisinhas daqui, a fibra termina a 300km, celular não pega aqui, não tem linhas de ônibus, e mais se vier traga um bom banco de baterias e painéis solares ou geradores, apagões por aqui costumam durar até dias, já que respondeu a um post antigo, vou atualizar pra você, hoje tenho dois planos um de 200k e outro de 250k, um é R$100,00 e outro R$150,00, viu só que evolução? Então não fique ai aguentando reclamações dos seus clientes, venha pra cá, pra que ganhar 25,00/10MB se aqui você pode ganhar 25,00/1MB? Não perca tempo, vem logo, estou ansioso pra ser seu primeiro cliente, ainda te arrumo outro. Quantos MB vai querer @*JonasMT*? Fiz umas contas rápidas aqui e vou ficar com uns 250MB nesse seu preço, mas se conseguir fazer chegar só 10MB nem vou reclamar com você.



Me envie no email sua cidade. E se possível sua coordenadas geográficas de onde está o seu site. Vou ver se consigo um link para você aí. [email protected]

----------


## sphreak

> Alguem sabe quem vende e o valor pra Itaperuçu-PR e Rio Branco do Sul-PR?


Ninguém?

----------


## JonasMT

> Me envie no email sua cidade. E se possível sua coordenadas geográficas de onde está o seu site. Vou ver se consigo um link para você aí. [email protected]


Ja te adianto nao vai conseguir. Link aqui com preço mais em conta é somente buscando em Sinop que fica a cerca de 300km. @*DouglasSpinola* ridiculo este seu post pra ser ridiculo, ainda precisa sair da merda de onde voce digito e percore um bom caminho.

Como é que voce sai falando uma merda dessa sem ao menos conhecer a realidade do provedor? Fi sai de desse seu mundinho que deve ser do tamanho de uma bolha de sabao e olhe a sua volta, o brasil é continental.

Meu grande amigo @*Djaldair* faz é um trabalho que duvido muitos aqui teriao a capicidade se quer de TENTAR, quem dera fazer acontecer!

Detalhe ele esta a 200km e poucos km aqui da cidade e usa LINK DEDICADO, nem os gatonet que entao aqui dentro da cidade tem essa preocupaçao com os cliente.

----------


## rimaraujo

> Ja te adianto nao vai conseguir. Link aqui com preço mais em conta é somente buscando em Sinop que fica a cerca de 300km. @*DouglasSpinola* ridiculo este seu post pra ser ridiculo, ainda precisa sair da merda de onde voce digito e percore um bom caminho.
> 
> Como é que voce sai falando uma merda dessa sem ao menos conhecer a realidade do provedor? Fi sai de desse seu mundinho que deve ser do tamanho de uma bolha de sabao e olhe a sua volta, o brasil é continental.
> 
> Meu grande amigo @*Djaldair* faz é um trabalho que duvido muitos aqui teriao a capicidade se quer de TENTAR, quem dera fazer acontecer!
> 
> Detalhe ele esta a 200km e poucos km aqui da cidade e usa LINK DEDICADO, nem os gatonet que entao aqui dentro da cidade tem essa preocupaçao com os cliente.



Bom. A idéia era tentar te ajudar. Porém como sua resposta veio com tom irônico deixa pra lá. 

Quanto aos 300km isso é lixo de fazer. Tenho links que se arrasta do norte ao sul de Minas Gerais. Do Leste AO Oeste de Minas Gerais. Isso deve dar um pouco mais de mils kilometro de rede.
Mas perfeito. Boa sorte aí.

----------


## urspeedconnect

bom,se vcs me vender 6 mb por 500.00,ai sim podemos conversar,pelo que eu sei ja tem concorrente na cidade,eu nao quero cometer 2 erro de compra link com valor acima de quantos cliente eu tenha,e um valor que eu sei que posso pagar,para que nao ocorra problemas em ambas

----------


## Djaldair

Mandei no seu email, mas não respondeu.

----------


## rimaraujo

> bom,se vcs me vender 6 mb por 500.00,ai sim podemos conversar,pelo que eu sei ja tem concorrente na cidade,eu nao quero cometer 2 erro de compra link com valor acima de quantos cliente eu tenha,e um valor que eu sei que posso pagar,para que nao ocorra problemas em ambas


Esse valor aí não é difícil de negociar. Me passa sua localização geográfica ou o local onde deseja receber o link. Passarei para equipe de engenharia para fazer o seu projeto.

----------


## urspeedconnect

fica no centro da cidade,perto da praça

----------


## AndersonWindson

100MB GVT, 60 reais o MB, consigo os valores abaixo do valor de tábela.

----------


## AndersonWindson

Consigo preços abaixo do valor de tabela da GVT amigos. 

Caso tenha cobertura em seu endereço, fala comigo no particular, será um prazer em tentar ajudar.

----------


## Ollie

Tem para Montes Claros-MG amigo?

----------


## Ollie

Pessoal, estou com o projeto de montar um provedor em Montes Claros-MG. Sabem onde consigo um link com bom preço para essa região?

----------


## rimaraujo

Quantos MB você precisará? 

Sent from my GT-I9515L using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## Ollie

> Quantos MB você precisará? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515L using UnderLinux mobile app


Ainda estou fazendo o planejamento para ter uma ideia sobre quantos MB precisarei, se puder me dizer em média o valor o MB.

----------


## airtelecom

> Alguem sabe quem vende e o valor pra Itaperuçu-PR e Rio Branco do Sul-PR?



Se ainda não conseguiu eu posso te entregar.

Entre em contato via MP.

----------


## sidfreire

Alguém com bom preço para Salto/SP ou região ?

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## MARCOSNVT

ola vc pega te quem em ipatinga ?

----------


## TheGodfather

Alguém que venda para Caruaru-PE? Abaixo de R$ 100,00 o MB?

----------


## rimaraujo

> ola vc pega te quem em ipatinga ?


Você está precisando de link em Ipatinga?

----------


## AndersonWindson

Infelizmente não amigo.

----------


## AndersonWindson

> ola vc pega te quem em ipatinga ?




Consigo te entregar link em Ipatinga amigo com ótimos preços.

----------


## AndersonWindson

> Alguém que venda para Caruaru-PE? Abaixo de R$ 100,00 o MB?



Amigo, consigo bons preços para Caruaru, dependendo da quantidade de MB, consigo bem abaixo de 100 o MB. Fala no particular.

----------


## rimaraujo

> Consigo te entregar link em Ipatinga amigo com ótimos preços.



Tenho interesse também. Me encaminhe una proposta comercial. Preciso de mais um link para backup. Iniciando com 500mb e 1gb. 

Se não for GVT me encaminhe proposta MP

----------


## AndersonWindson

> qual cidade você está?



Por esse preço, dependendo da viabilidade técnica para seu endereço, consigo até 10MB full para ti, e por 100 reais a mais, ainda busco a aprovação dos 15.

----------


## AndersonWindson

Pessoal.. Vou deixar aqui uma base de valores que consigo chegar nos links full dependendo da 
viabilidade técnica para o endereço instalação, são os menores valores já. 

10MB - 1.450
15MB - 1.800
20MB - 2.100
25MB - 2.400
30MB - 2.800
35MB - 3.100
40MB - 3.450
50MB - 3.750
60MB - 4.400
70MB - 5.000
80MB - 5.500
90MB - 5.800
100MB - 6.000 OBS: Valores sujeito a viabilidade técnica para endereço. 
Todos com todas as taxas de instalações gratuitas. 


Aproveitem essa ótima oportunidade!!! 


e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## hugofmartins

Preciso de 500MB dedicado na fibra para entregar em MG - Coronel Fabriciano, com preço bom, alguem ai?

----------


## StartNet

Boa tarde, amigos. Tudo bem com vocês? 

Então, eu estou precisando de Link Dedicado para a cidade de Teixeira de Freitas, a capital do sul da Bahia.

Alguém que vende ou revende link aqui nesta região? 

Alguém que tenha cobertura aqui ou próximo daqui, que você possa trazer ou nós buscarmos com vocês?

Por favor, por gentileza, deixe aqui sua tabela de valores estimados, especificações técnicas, se tiver realmente uma cobertura para esta região aqui.


Atenciosamente,
Henrique Fernandes
Teixeira de Freitas - Bahia, Brasil
CEP: 45.991.034
Contato: +55 (11) 9 7506-7541 (VIVO SP) ou +55 (73) 3011-9351 (FIXO BA)

Enviado via LG-X170fTV usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

> Preciso de 500MB dedicado na fibra para entregar em MG - Coronel Fabriciano, com preço bom, alguem ai?


Tenho condições em te atender. Private

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

Me encaminha seu endereço juntamente com as coordenadas que desejaria receber o link. Posso realizar uma viabilidade para você

----------


## Nielsan

> Pessoal.. Vou deixar aqui uma base de valores que consigo chegar nos links full dependendo da 
> viabilidade técnica para o endereço instalação, são os menores valores já. 
> 
> 10MB - 1.450
> 15MB - 1.800
> 20MB - 2.100
> 25MB - 2.400
> 30MB - 2.800
> 35MB - 3.100
> ...



Duvidas:

A GVT fecha BGP tem algum custo, quanto?
Quantos IPs xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/?

Obrigado.

----------


## rimaraujo

> Duvidas:
> 
> A GVT fecha BGP tem algum custo, quanto?
> Quantos IPs xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/?
> 
> Obrigado.


Sim ela fecha BGP. Ela é uma empresa trânsito. 
Não, não possui nenhum custo.
Basta solicitar uma configuração de peer BGP.
Você consegue fazer um BGP? Se você for um AS.
Posso ser um AS? Onde consigo um AS. 
Ix.br. 
Recomendaria contratar alguma empresa ou pessoa para executar o serviço de solicitação de ASN.

Quantos IPs a GVT me dá? um /30. Ou seja 1 ip real para seu Router.
Somente ip de wan. 
Eu posso ter mais ips?
Sim basta ser AS é pagar a taxa que será emitida após aceitação de sua solicitação de ASN.
Quantos IPs eu consigo?
IPv6? O quanto que você quiser.
IPv4? Talvez você consiga o básico para trabalhar. Os ips se esgotaram.
Para ser ASN obrigatoriamente você necessita ter 2 links Dedicados de operadoras diferentes.

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

Corrigindo registro.br

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## InfinityAllan

Alguém consegue chegar com link em São Rafael - RN ?

----------


## carlosomena

Alguém consegue link dedicado em Boa Vista - RR?

----------


## AndersonWindson

Sim amigo, apos ativo é só solicitar. 
Sem custo nenhum, porém os Ips, caso seja ipv4, dar em torno de 16,17 no máximo devido a estarem praticamente esgotados, agora caso queira ipv6, quantos você quiser. 


Grato!!

----------


## Nielsan

> Sim ela fecha BGP. Ela é uma empresa trânsito. 
> Não, não possui nenhum custo.
> Basta solicitar uma configuração de peer BGP.
> Você consegue fazer um BGP? Se você for um AS.
> Posso ser um AS? Onde consigo um AS. 
> Ix.br. 
> Recomendaria contratar alguma empresa ou pessoa para executar o serviço de solicitação de ASN.
> 
> Quantos IPs a GVT me dá? um /30. Ou seja 1 ip real para seu Router.
> ...


Tem disponibilidade para entrega de link dedicado em fibra em Santo André no CEP 09120-000 ?

Quais os valores, vc tem uma tabela para essa região?

----------


## Chuobr

Boa tarde Senhores, Estou precisando de Link para São Miguel Arcanjo - SP (Centro)
to pensando iniciar com um link de 30MB.!
uma Cidade conhecida mais perto é Sorocaba-SP.!
Fico no Aguardo.
E-mail: [email protected]
Obrigado.

----------


## rimaraujo

Talvez inicia aqui uma ótima oportunidade para quem já possui e quem ainda não possui.
Terminamos uma mega negociação de banda IP pra quem não sabe o que significa. LINK DEDICADO.
Temos condições de entrega em quase toda MG alguns locais de SP e algumas localidades da Bahia.
Preços realmente competitivos. Para links na casa dos 500 MB temos valores próximos a 35 reais. 
Caso tenham interesse nossa forma de relacionamento será através de contatos por Skype ou Watzapp.
Skype ricardo.contato
Watzapp 031 9 9849 1650
Agora é a hora de ter link dedicado a preço competitivo de mercado.

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Griffis2

Precido de link dedicado para o norte do MT, se alguem tiver indicações ou prestar esse serviço chamem inbox

----------


## gabrielest

Preciso de link dedicado n baixo sul da Bahia. ..interessados por favor entrar em contato...mais detalhes in box

Enviado via GT-I9505 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## gabrielest

Que localidades da Bahia ??

Enviado via GT-I9505 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## junior gadelha

alguém tem link dedicado ra cidade de Olinda-PE?

----------


## gabrielest

Então pessoal, alguém com disponibilidade de link no baixo sul da Bahia?? passo in box informação sobre localidade e quantidade aos interessados.

----------


## megabyte

Preciso de 300mbs Belo Horizonte .

----------


## rimaraujo

> Preciso de 300mbs Belo Horizonte .


Consigo te atender.

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## angelino

preciso de 100 mega alegrete - RS

----------


## tcftelecom

Fale com este rapaz tem link barato em BH e região.

Wesley: Cel e Zap:+55 34 9644-0437

----------


## lllorde007

qual valor mas em conta de link. em olinda -PE. para o cep 53230-620 .

----------


## mestretik

R$ 4200,00 512k Pará

----------


## raumaster

4200 por 512K?? E eu achava q aqui era caro...

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Estou precisando de 50m para Trabiju - SP.

----------


## Nielsan

Preciso de link em Santo André - SP 

Enviado via GT-I9192 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## VINCENSO

> Preciso de 500MB dedicado na fibra para entregar em MG - Coronel Fabriciano, com preço bom, alguem ai?



Olá amigo. Posso te fornecer o serviço. Me envie seus dados no meu email: [email protected]

Att.

----------


## VINCENSO

Eu posso te atender. Me passe seus dados ou o seu contato no meu email: [email protected]

----------


## VINCENSO

Me passe seu contato e os seus dados no meu email: [email protected]
ou ligue no meu numero (41)9273-3719.
Aguardo seu contato.

----------


## wagcbjr

Boa tarde pessoal, preciso de link dedicado em Jaraguá do Sul/SC. Qual valor médio por mega pra região? Obrigado!

----------


## wdinforseg

Alguem vendendo link dedicado para ES, Cep 29590000 com urgência 28 999563904

----------


## leovoip

Gostaria de saber se tem alguem que consegue atender o norte de Minas, divisa com a Bahia, região de Cachoeira de Pajeú e outras localidades próximas.

----------


## rimaraujo

Tenho condições em te atender no ES. Conversamos pelo email [email protected]

----------


## rimaraujo

Tenho condições em te atender no norte de MG divisa com Bahia. Conversamos pelo email [email protected]

----------


## patrickhidalgo

Tem disponibilidade para a região de Atibaia-SP? Quanto sai o mb? E a forma de entrega? 

Grato.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Tenho condições em te atender no norte de MG divisa com Bahia. Conversamos pelo email [email protected]


Ricardo, também tenho interesse em link para o Norte de MG. Te enviei um e-mail, estou aguardando retorno.

----------


## leovoip

TsouzaR eu enviei email para o ricardo e ele simplesmente ignorou.

----------


## sphreak

Valor e disponibilidade para Apiaí/SP?

----------


## TsouzaR

> TsouzaR eu enviei email para o ricardo e ele simplesmente ignorou.


Pois é, mandei também uma mensagem no site da NetVale, mas não obtive retorno.

----------


## magnof

Preciso de 30mb, região de Contagem, MG. Muita gente fala que atende, mas fica enrolando pra passar proposta. Tenho proposta recebida aqui de 35,00 o MB no enlace via rádio, mas na hora de contratar é uma dificuldade. Se alguem conseguir chegar nesse valor ou menos para maior quantidade pode entrar em contato comigo por favor [email protected]

----------


## oliari

Preciso de link interior MT Sapezal, algum contato?

----------


## ldefant

Preciso de LINK DEDICADO, no interior de São Paulo. A cidade é Charqueada - SP, as cidades próximas conhecidas são PIRACICABA - SP e RIO CLARO - SP.

----------


## mateusamorims

Alguém consegue me entregar 25mb dedicado em Naque/MG

----------


## urspeedconnect

acho que a netvale,consegue pra vc so nao sei o valor

----------


## hisegtelecom

oi blz.. qual empresa que voce usa para a compra desse link dedicado.

----------


## gandhi

alguem que venda link dedicado em santa catarina na cidade de rio do sul

----------


## raumaster

> Pessoal.. Vou deixar aqui uma base de valores que consigo chegar nos links full dependendo da 
> viabilidade técnica para o endereço instalação, são os menores valores já. 
> 
> 10MB - 1.450
> 15MB - 1.800
> 20MB - 2.100
> 25MB - 2.400
> 30MB - 2.800
> 35MB - 3.100
> ...


Esses valores são pra todo Brasil onde a GVT (Vivo), tem cobertura? Ainda são esses valores?

----------


## Wagamorim

Gostaria de informações sobre a viabilidade de um link 50 mb para a cidade de Vitória da Conquista - Bahia!

----------


## infor3

PESSOAL link recomendo 2R Telecom esta atendendo quase toda região do Brasil. http://www.2rtelecom.com/

----------


## sphreak

Alguém aí que trabalhe com link Algar?

----------


## hisegtelecom

se alguem tiver informação de link dedicado para a cidade de Buzios no estado do RJ me fala .. 
obrigado!!!!

----------


## silviomaraujo

Estou planejando abrir provedor pro inicio de 2017, alguem oferece link dedicado no cep 64023290

----------


## angelino

Preciso de uma cotaçao cep: 97542020 150 mega.

----------


## latelecom

Em SC, a OLÉ TELECOM está com qualidade e ofertas muito boas...

----------


## mendescr2012

Atendemos ate sao pedro fibra propria nethome internet 21 996784507 

carlos r mendes

----------


## elcio

qual link dedicado vcs me indicam em SP , capital..mais precisamente zona leste..Penha

----------


## leolemos

alguém tem link dedicado para Goiânia??? (74665-510)
ps; não sou provedor, esse link seria usado em uma empresa com +/- 50 acessos (PC, Smart e etc)

atualmente pago R$ 1200,00 em um link de 3MB da vivo (finada GVT) e quando passa de 20 acessos, tenho que usar um adsl (porco) da OI (10mb)

esse link seria usado principalmente para UP (fazemos vistorias de veículos e enviamos muitas fotos para o ftp da matriz, fotos essas que devem ser em alta qualidade e no mínimo 20 fotos por veículo, dai já viu né...)

sem contar que a gvt me fidelizou em 48 meses, mesmo eu não solicitando esse período e para sair desse contrato a multa é de quase R$ 24000,00, triste isso.

alguém ai pode me ajudar???

obrigado

Leonardo Lemos
(62) 99400-0809

----------


## joaildo

Tenho link dedicado vindo na fibra ótica em vários locais do Rio de janeiro.

Alguns dos pops abaixo que atendo na fibra.

#santa cruz
#itaguaí
#morro do adeus
#Cherem
#mendanha
#morro do pau branco
#magé
#piabetá

Me ligue ou chama no zap

(21) 96553-9209


Cubro ofertas mas preciso ver o contrato.

Att


Joaildo Rodrigues


Enviado via SM-A710M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## MaxSolucao

Alguém que atenda GO e MT


Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JCM

Link dedicado Brasil Todo

. Todas as operadoras
. Menor valor por mega




. Consultoria até a instalação
. Na fibra, rádio digital ou Satélite

Entre em contato

Whatsapp (11) 95484-6940
(11) 25089092 (11) 95328-6437
Email: [email protected]
Site: www.jcmobiletelecom.com

----------


## Treme

Preciso de inicialmente 100 megas, linhares es,

----------


## JCM

Consegue Buscar com sua fibra em Vila velha ou vitória?

----------


## PortaNET

> Pois é para em sinop justamente pq o linhao da eletronorte para la =/
> 
> Pensa que o valor que pago em 2 pegaria 10 em sinop


Boas

Eu consigo link para vocês em Sinop-MT porém no minimo teria que ser 1Gbps "isso mesmo 1Gigabit" de link

até 10Gbps máximo, se conseguirem parceria de provedores ai na região entrem em contato por MP para ver que preços eu consigo para ver se compensa abrir POP ai na região.

----------


## PortaNET

> Alguém que atenda GO e MT
> 
> 
> Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App



Envia MP com as regiões que necessita link talvez consiga atender.

----------


## ComercioTeknico

quem vende Link Para O estado do Pernambuco? Sou de trindade PE e compro Link 1 mega a 160 reais. pego hj em dia 50 megas, Alguem ai com o preço melhor aqui pra minha regiao

----------


## JCM

Há disponibilidade para santarém no para 68020-000 preciso de 100 mb a um bom preço

----------


## ComercioTeknico

Um.. Blz.. mais só fiz uma pergunta se tinha alguém se atendia aqui.. e não perguntei de onde vc era ou quantos provedor tinha pra ser atendido.. vc simplesmente poderia ter dito que não tinha ninguém que atendense aqui ou simplesmente não falace nada meu caro amigo Djaldair

----------


## Djaldair

> Boas
> 
> Eu consigo link para vocês em Sinop-MT porém no minimo teria que ser 1Gbps "isso mesmo 1Gigabit" de link
> 
> até 10Gbps máximo, se conseguirem parceria de provedores ai na região entrem em contato por MP para ver que preços eu consigo para ver se compensa abrir POP ai na região.



Amigo, é meio estado de MT, e todo o sul do Pará, só pra ter uma noção, calculo por baixo uns 30 provedores que dependem de redes via rádio, pois a fibra termina em Sinop.

----------


## Djaldair

> Um.. Blz.. mais só fiz uma pergunta se tinha alguém se atendia aqui.. e não perguntei de onde vc era ou quantos provedor tinha pra ser atendido.. vc simplesmente poderia ter dito que não tinha ninguém que atendense aqui ou simplesmente não falace nada meu caro amigo Djaldair


Por que a revolta cara? Nem foi pra você o comentário que fiz, no mínimo um pedido de desculpas né. Meu erro foi não ter feito a citação, mas já corrigi.

----------


## ComercioTeknico

ok.. e desculpas.. pois vc nao citou apenas respondeu.. depois do meu topico ai achei q fosse pra mim..

----------


## FelipeSantiago

Boa Tarde a todos!

Alguém sabe qual o valor do link dedicado em minha região? Marabá-PA

----------


## JonasMT

> Boas
> 
> Eu consigo link para vocês em Sinop-MT porém no minimo teria que ser 1Gbps "isso mesmo 1Gigabit" de link
> 
> até 10Gbps máximo, se conseguirem parceria de provedores ai na região entrem em contato por MP para ver que preços eu consigo para ver se compensa abrir POP ai na região.


O problema maior é eletronorte em sinop é uma porcaria. Dia sim dia nao tem quedas e problemas. Se conseguir rede da Oi e embratel tenho interesse. Sim em 1gb

----------


## JCM

Alguma dica de como posso conseguir 1 Gb para MS Cep 78200-000 cáceres?

----------


## olvbrasil

Vou dar minha experiência 
Ficava louco procurando grandes empresas para compra de link muitas vezes pagando enormes valores por mega dedicado 
Um belo dia achei um site na internet que listava todos os ix do mundo , coloquei uma cidade maior do meu estado e para minha surpresa encontrei inúmeras empresas de telecom ,provedores e até as grandes operadoras. Ligando para essas empresas consegui link dedicado de outros provedores com preço excelente. Existe muito provedor que compra muito link e vende tb hj busco link em 3lugares diferentes com média de 40km

----------


## Orion2052

Link 100 Mbps full ipatinga-mg

----------


## bertovanin

Boa tarde amigos, preciso de um link para MAraba-PA alguma ideia?
se possivel da ligada ou chamada no zap, 45 9 9839-0025 acredito que uns 100mb pra começo seria bom! vlws

----------


## JCM

Atendo mas essa região cobramos uma pequena taxa de R$200,00 se interessar chame no whats (11) 954846940

----------


## RealTelecom

Atendo todo Rio de Janeiro, entre em contato pelo Zap 96490-0942

----------


## SolracidE

Alguém atende Contagem-MG? Tenho interesse, Queen tiver acesso por favor passa um whatsapp para (22) 999143237

----------


## PabloDelfino

pago 40 reais aqui no RS

----------


## py7rbc

Eu consegui 550 megas em Caruaru - PE por R$ 25,00 por mega com 6 ips fixos, quem quizer eu consigo repassar ate 200 megas para Toritama, Santa Cruz do Capibaribe, Surubim, Vertentes, Brejo da Madre de Deus e Riacho das Almas, tenho POP nestas cidades, meu contato é 9 9247 8746 WATTS APP.

----------


## muttley

> pago 40 reais aqui no RS


Em que cidade? E a partir de quantos megas? Pra ficar esse valor?

----------


## py7rbc

Apenas para PE e tem que ir buscar no meu pop, pelo menos 100 megas

----------


## muttley

Eu estou em uma cidade, quase dentro do uruguai. E só a OI, atende aqui! 
Ja estou sabendo que esta entrando outra empresa com fibra, mas é mais caro que a OI...! 
hehehehehehehehehehehehehe

----------


## muttley

Mais alguém?

----------


## nbtelecom

Aqui no Rio de Janeiro o preço está despencando. Deve ser pala chegada de novos cabos submarinos. O preço está entre 21 e 14 reais com impostos... Os menores preços são em geral de operadoras sem muita presença em PTTs e peerings locais como Globenet e LaNautilus (TiSparkle). Internexa tem bom preço mas sugiro validar a reputação no ponto onde for pegar o link... Os mais caros são na Level3, Telefonica e NB Telecom. Sendo que a L3 tem muito bom preço para capacidade acima de 20Gbps, beirando os 14 R$...

----------


## carlosalberto

Tenho Link IP e Transporte Vivo. Atendo diversas regiões. Contatos via Whats (84) 9 8731.7284

----------


## Leonardo884

Procuro fornecimento de link dedicado de 25mb para meu provedor, CEP 59575-000.
Mais detalhes, deixar email para contato.

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Tenho Link IP e Transporte Vivo. Atendo diversas regiões. Contatos via Whats (84) 9 8731.7284


Atende em regioes do mato grosso ?

----------


## JCM

Eu atendo whatsapp (11) 953286437

----------


## JCM

Eu atendo pela embratel e Oi whatsapp(11) 953286437

----------


## JCM

[email protected]

----------


## JCM

(11)953286437 Edmar

----------


## ALESSANDROINFO

Alguem tem preços ai de link dedicado pro estado do Maranhão preço de links de 50Mb 100Mb. Bom dia a todos.

----------


## JCM

Velocidade minima é 100 mb R$ 60,00 o mega

----------


## Sergiogoma

> Link 100 Mbps full ipatinga-mg


Orion2052
Você conseguiu a quanto o valor do mega.

----------


## JCM

Para essa região R$ 60,00 o mega 100mb

----------


## bilrelikia

procuro link rj preço de 50mega e de 100mega e se entrega no endereço que preciso

----------


## kfs

Tenho Link em Aragarças, Barra do Garças e Região

----------


## JCM

me chame no whats 11953286437

----------


## JCM

me chame no whatsapp 11953286437

----------


## eroscrj

> O problema maior é eletronorte em sinop é uma porcaria. Dia sim dia nao tem quedas e problemas. Se conseguir rede da Oi e embratel tenho interesse. Sim em 1gb


Jonas Preciso de Link na região de Alta Floresta - MT, se precisar de parceria me avisa! [email protected]

----------


## JCM

TENHO

----------


## JCM

Eu atendo email [email protected]

----------


## JCM

Pessoal eu atendo todo o Brasil até agora não teve projeto que não consegui atender através de sustentáveis parcerias e transportes atendemos com link próprio, não perca tempo cotando em outros lugares a solução é na www.jcmobiletelecom.com consultoria ip Brasil.

Entre em contato com um dos nossos consultores

[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## Bruno

> Apenas para PE e tem que ir buscar no meu pop, pelo menos 100 megas


olha o cara o nick dele é o indicativo 
py5bba
fotte 73

----------


## rimaraujo

Olha Sérgio. 
Você precisa de um link cá Cidade de ipatinga? Consigo link pra você na casa dos 25 o MB dependo da quantidade podemos negociar valor.



> Orion2052
> Você conseguiu a quanto o valor do mega.

----------


## muttley

> Pessoal eu atendo todo o Brasil até agora não teve projeto que não consegui atender através de sustentáveis parcerias e transportes atendemos com link próprio, não perca tempo cotando em outros lugares a solução é na www.jcmobiletelecom.com consultoria ip Brasil.
> 
> Entre em contato com um dos nossos consultores
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


Em quanto tempo consegue uma resposta? Para a minha região.

----------


## MarceloCarvalho3

Link Dedicado VIVO em Todo Brasil.

Entre em contato e faça seu orçamento.

Marcelo Carvalho
Cel: (62) 99662 7472
E-mail: [email protected]

----------


## JCM

3 dias

----------


## jcgvieira

Algum consultor que forneça link dedicado para Campo Grande MS? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## JCM

Eu atendo whats (11) 953286437

----------


## undernet

Algum consultor fornecendo link dedicado para Ilhéus/BA? Apartir de quantos MB?

----------


## SonGoku

ola galera boa noite ... 

Preciso de Link dedicado na Cidade de Diamantina MG Alguem ai pode me atender ????

----------


## muttley

Preciso de link dedicado na média de 70,00 o mega. Pegando 30 a 40 megas. Na minha região alguém consegue? area 53 quase uruguay. 
whats-999.78.1009 Renan

----------


## iPaulocesar

Alguém com link dedicado em Belém, mais precisamente em Icoaraci ?

----------


## SolracidE

Alguém conseguir link dedicado na cidade de Itabuna-BA, e em qual preço?

----------


## delegato

> Alguém conseguir link dedicado na cidade de Itabuna-BA, e em qual preço?


Quantos megas deseja? fala quantidade que te falo o preco

----------


## EduCouto

Quanto está custando o Mbps no Rio de Janeiro, Zona Oeste?
Alguém teria viabilidade para me entregar esse link em Campo Grande, 23068-020?

Eduardo Couto
21-98720-7529

----------


## Qwizer

Sou novo na área e To fazendo um projeto para montar um provedor, qual media de preço do link dedicado sou de Aragarças - Go quem poder me dar um auxilio e tirar umas duvidas

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Quanto está custando o Mbps no Rio de Janeiro, Zona Oeste?
> Alguém teria viabilidade para me entregar esse link em Campo Grande, 23068-020?
> 
> Eduardo Couto
> 21-98720-7529




jovem, procure a vip-rio, são de Bangu..não tenho o contato aqui.

----------


## naldo864

tenho link com valor muito baixo ate r$ 6,50 por mega em sp para muitas regiões.

----------


## brunobelas

Aqui em paulista-pe ta saindo em media 15$ o mega, a partir de 100mb

----------


## EduCouto

A única empresa que tem viabilidade para instalar no meu endereço está me cobrando $ 25 o Mb. E olha que é Rio capital, muito caro.

----------


## bilrelikia

Quem for do rio de janeiro capital pode passar os contatos do link dedicado e valores so achei a 50$ cada mega ta muito caro mesmo pegando 100

----------


## roberio0578

eu pago 8 reais no link ip e 3 reais no ppt-ce

meu provedor é fortaleza-ce

----------


## delegato

> tenho link com valor muito baixo ate r$ 6,50 por mega em sp para muitas regiões.


Oi entrega esse link dentro do Ptt-sp

----------


## SanchezMT

Interior de MT, Oi 120 reais o mega, 50M

----------


## JonasMT

> Interior de MT, Oi 120 reais o mega, 50M


 Mato grosso e tão grande que oque não falta e interior rsrsrs. Aqui no Nortao estou com pedido da oi de 1gb desde mês 7/17 e nada até hj

----------


## Brendon

Entregue no meu pop sai a 40 reais por MB. Retirando no teleporto na casa dos 20 reais.

----------


## SanchezMT

> Mato grosso e tão grande que oque não falta e interior rsrsrs. Aqui no Nortao estou com pedido da oi de 1gb desde mês 7/17 e nada até hj


Provavelmente sem banda e capital p ampliar, ql valor conseguiu no mg nesse link giga Jonas, meu consultor me ofereceu 300M a 70 reais.

----------


## MarioAmelotti

Boa tarde, atuo com link dedicado por fibra óptica na região do alto tiete e boa parte de são paulo, hoje temos cerca de 600 clientes corporativos e 25 mil residenciais, caso precisem de link ou exista alguma demanda na região podem entrar em contato comigo.

Whats 11 9 9789 - 1672 
E-mail [email protected]
Site: www.iveloz.net.br

----------

